# „Jungs“ von Take That brechen Rekorde !!!



## Mandalorianer (22 Juli 2011)

*Progress Live Tour kommt an
„Jungs“ von Take That brechen Rekorde
​*

Dienstag, 19. Juli 2011


Da sieht die Welt doch schon wieder ganz anders aus. Nach der schweren Lebensmittelvergiftung von Robbie Williams (37) standen Take That gestern schon wieder vereint auf der Bühne in Amsterdam und begeisterten ihre zahlreichen Fans, denn die „Progress Live“ Tour ist bereits in vollem Gange.

Aber nicht nur Robbies schnelle Genesung gibt Anlass zum Feiern. Laut billboard.com haben die „Jungs“ von Take That nämlich im Zuge ihrer Englandtour einen lange geltenden Rekord geknackt. Im Londoner Wembley Stadion spielten sie Anfang Juli ganze acht Konzerte in Folge. Die Tickets waren binnen Sekunden ausverkauft und spülten satte 43 Millionen Euro in die Kasse. Aber nicht nur das. Zu den acht Take That-Konzerten kamen insgesamt 623.737 kreischende und zugegeben, in die Jahre gekommene, Fans. Damit haben Take That den bisher acht Jahre gültigen Rekord vom „Born in the U.S.A.“-Sänger Bruce „The Boss“ Springsteen (61) gebrochen und ihn vom Thron gekickt. Der konnte bisher mit zehn Konzerten in Folge, 27,4 Millionen Euro Gewinn und 566.560 Konzertbesuchern aufwarten.

*Nicht schlecht, oder? Deswegen an dieser Stelle einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an Take That!!!



BILD.de

​** Deutschland-Tour-Auftakt von Take That Macht’s noch einmal wie 1995, Jungs!*​

Es war der 12. April 1995, an dem Take That die deutschen Mädels – quietsch, jauchz, jubel! – in der Stuttgarter Schleyerhalle zum vorerst letzten Mal zu fünft zum Kreischen brachten. Jetzt sind die Jungs mit Wiedereinsteiger Robbie Williams (37) im Gepäck zurück: In Hamburg starten sie nach 16 Jahren ihre erste kleine Deutschland-Tour in Originalbesetzung.

Was hatte das 1995 für einen Alarm gegeben, als die Buben aus Manchester für elf Termine im Land waren!

In den vordersten Reihen blitzten die Zahnspangen in den Gesichtern restlos verzückter Teenager, die sich mit jedem Lächeln der Manchester-Bubis näher Richtung Ohnmacht jubelten. In den hintersten Reihen rollten dezent genervte Eltern mit den Augen und stopften sich die Ohrstöpsel angesichts des tosenden Kreischkonzerts ihrer Jüngsten tief und tiefer in die Gehörgänge.

Die Zahnspangen dürften längst aufgetragen sein, aber die Rufe nach Take That sind noch lange nicht verstummt!

Die Hamburger Imtech-Arena, in der sonst der Erst-Liga-Verein HSV kickt, ist bei einem Fassungsvermögen von bis zu 57 000 Menschen offiziell ausverkauft. Diejenigen, die Take That trotzdem live erleben wollen, blättern beim Internet-Auktionshaus „Ebay“ über 300 Euro für zwei Sitzplätze hin, die im Vorverkauf für rund die Hälfte zu haben waren.

Liegt's an der verbliebenen Fan-Liebe der Teenies, die mittlerweile um die 30 sein dürften? Ist es 90er-Jahre-Nostalgie? Oder doch pures Preis-Leistungs-Denken? Immerhin bekommt man in Hamburg und bei den Folgeterminen in Düsseldorf (25. Juli) und München (29. Juli) nicht nur die Band Take That zu sehen, sondern damit auch Robbie Williams, der von 1995 bis 2010 bei Take That ausstieg und sich während seiner rund 15 Jahren währenden Band-Auszeit zu einem der Superstars des 20. und 21. Jahrhunderts mauserte.

Wer so erfolgreich ist, kann sich was leisten: Nach BILD.de-Information haben die fünf Jungs während ihres Hamburg-Aufenthalts im alteingesessenen Blankeneser Luxushotel „Louis C. Jacob“ eingecheckt – und mal eben 40 Zimmer angemietet ...


*Gruss vom Gollum *


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Juli 2011)

dann war die Lebensmittelvergiftung doch kein Drogentrip ....

alles Gute für Take That 

:thx: für die Info


----------

